# My prewar project ( SAMSCO/ROLLFAST)



## supper15fiets (Mar 14, 2007)

Okay ,
afther collecting all of my parts in the mean time , i finnaly have my frame.
i think i am also rip off because the guy told me that the shipping cost where around $75 , when i now looking to the box the only things on stams are $33..??? so now a day later i begin to be happier about the bike because it's in my home , the only thing is the the rear ears where the rear axle goes trough are a bit out of line but i think easy to fix , so the brand says Samsco and has a speed and ease decal on the down seattube , i found a tank for it but with horizontal louvres and i have the hex shape big zepplin frontlight ,
also have the star sprocket and 'H' - sprocket , i am thinking of making a rollfast out of it because it was of courese the originele brand it think...what are your thinking about this...?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 14, 2007)

looks like a fun project


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 15, 2007)

*update rollfast/samsco project (16th march)*

okay here are some picture of all the parts that i have for this project.
untill now i have the correct carrier , correct fenders , correct frontfork , correct chainguard , the big-nut-seatpost , correct crank & sprocket , tank is on it's way and i have a braced handlebar that is also on it way , the tires are carlise ww , the frontlight i don't know if rollfast was using them, but i sure like it...and the handlebar stem is cast aluminium so i think that was also a deluxe part ....the serie number is X38 930...so i guess it from 1938? someone suggestions?


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 15, 2007)

*more update pictures!*

the pictures in the back is the bicycle from scott ,
it's going to be the same color only a different  patern...


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 16, 2007)

*hawthorne scan / zep*

this is also still an option , to make a hawthorne out of it....but the rear carrier is different...


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 21, 2007)

*update march 21 2007*

found me a rollfast badge and a tank , i think afther all it's going to be a rollfast from now on....also make a speed and easy decal the only thing is i have to make a water transfer out of it....


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 21, 2007)

start to measure all the white spots on the frame and the location of the speed & ease decal...i have to make the yellow more gold from the decal


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 21, 2007)

*more and more...*

here is an other nice scan of a 1936 rollfast , an originele speed & ease decal
and guess what , this keystone bicycle is for sale here in holland... but it is
in a rusty condition ..afther all i have better parts now and still cheaper then this one )


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 21, 2007)

*decals*

mmm...making water transfers is going to be easy maby...maby....

http://www.supercaldecals.com/:D


----------



## JOEL (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe the Rollfast badged bike should have triangular Rollfast decals in place of the Speed Ease.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 21, 2007)

hi joel ,
do you have pictures of that ???
did't rollfast not use speed and ease decals ??
i like this decal , but i want also be originele...also can someone tell me why are there different sizes in sprockets ? i bought one first that was a wald....so the wrong one , then the seconde there where almost no theet on it , and this one i got today...this one is a bit bigger....ofcourse i like the bigger one...


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 21, 2007)

...you mean something like this???


----------



## JOEL (Mar 21, 2007)

I haven't had many of these bikes and do not know them that well, but it seems like the ones I've noticed had decals to go with the badge. I have a girl's 38 Harvard Deluxe badged bike that has the decals with the H sprocket above. Would get pix but I can't get to it right now...


----------



## Langsmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Anybody know what one of these is worth? There is a local guy selling a 37 cadet for $350. The paint is original in decent condition. The fenders are in pretty good shape. Its missing the tank, handlebars, headlight, and I'm not sure if the rack is original. The seat needs to be re-upholstered. Is it worth it at all?


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 25, 2008)

Seems high, about right with the tank but not without it...maybe someone here can give you an idea of cost and availability on the tank and other parts.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 16, 2009)

...so here we are a year further , the rollfast/samso is finnaly complete only missing the lens of the big delta light and now ready for painting, the paint is ready afther this weekend an then whe are going to start also our first paint job by our selfs, the color is going to be "ROYAL BLUE" ,i was also thinking of carmin maroon, choices....
so here are a few pictures of the primer frame...


----------

